# Ford Pony Ford Logo Blank



## Parson (Nov 8, 2013)

I was asked today to make a pen that featured a Ford pony or Ford logo as a Christmas gift.

The buyer is a lawyer and does NOT want any logo that has been homemade on a computer and would break copyright law, so a genuine sticker or finnial or something would have to be used.

Thoughts? Ideas?

I would like to pay someone here to make the blank or the tubes...


----------



## plantman (Nov 8, 2013)

laserlinez has a mustang as one of their kits.   Jim  S


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 8, 2013)

plantman said:


> laserlinez has a mustang as one of their kits.   Jim  S



It's not exact but it's pretty close:  Lazerlinez: Galloping Horse Inlay Kit, Pen Inlay Kits

Maybe with the Blue Background.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 8, 2013)

I would check the local automotive supply stores and see if any have accessories.  Maybe a key chain or sticker you can alter and use, or an image on a package that something comes in. Possibly a Mustang car model in the hobby store or toy isle.  I bet you can find that running pony image on a package somewhere.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 8, 2013)

I had bought a Ford Mustang watch that I was going to make a watch parts pen from but when I went to bend it around the tube the paint cracked on it. I have since tried to spray the face with a clear acrylic and it seems to have helped.

A plain Ford watch would be easier to find. Here are a couple
Ford Watch | eBay
NOS Ford Heavy Duty Two Toned Ford Licensed Truck on The Face Men's Watch | eBay
Ford "Blue Oval" Watch Collector's Limited Edition A Licensed Product | eBay

Good luck Mike


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 8, 2013)

Go to a hobby store, they have decals for model cars. Also, in hardware stores they have Pinewood Derby car decals. I find those at Ace Hardware stores.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 8, 2013)

Here ya go, knock yourself out:

AOL Search

or here:

http://themustangsource.com/logos/

WB


----------

